# anyone know where to get this harness??



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

im on the hunt for this harness .... i googled pitbull and found it andi cant seem to locate who makes it..


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe it is one of these
Newman Leather


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

This looks to be it


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i was just bout to say newmans leather. i like that doggeh <3 

oh and it's pretty pricey, just so ya know


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa, thats a great lookin harness


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I just ordered this for Enzo but in black. Its a suede/leather harness. Not that expensive


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

awesome thank you guys so much i been looking for like a month now!!! i really appriciate it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking harness!! I'd love to get Riley one like that!! maybe not as flashy but something along the lines of this

http://amstaff-breed.com/store/imag...-amstaff-harness-nylon-dog-harness-am_LRG.JPG


----------



## hellrell (Aug 4, 2014)

Boz14 said:


> im on the hunt for this harness .... i googled pitbull and found it andi cant seem to locate who makes it..


yo like where can I get this harness from need this asap


----------

